# The Irresponsibility of an Anti-Polemical Attitude



## py3ak (Aug 16, 2010)

Carl Trueman is on a roll. He's posted some good thoughts on the decrying of Reformed polemics as being merely pugnacious.



> So, please, let's bin this sad, misguided self-loathing on the polemic front. We must repent where necessary, where we have crossed the line; but, just as necessary, we must fight where we see the truth is at stake. We should be grateful for the truth that polemics have preserved so that we have a gospel to proclaim; and we should not allow a misguided commitment to being nice to allow us, in effect, to dump huge problems on the next generation by running up a massive theological and moral deficit in the church of the present.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 16, 2010)

I would say more but I don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't believe how anyone on PB can tolerate this, someone should shut this thread down.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw the eating popcorn smiley, can we have one for eating cotton candy?


----------



## Zenas (Aug 16, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> I saw the eating popcorn smiley, can we have one for eating cotton candy?


 
This is offensive to me. Please apologize.


----------



## Curt (Aug 16, 2010)

Reformed types are often known for their polemical style. Some, however, do abuse the method and are just plain mean and crotchety. There, I said it.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 16, 2010)

Curt said:


> Some... are just plain mean and crotchety. There, I said it.


 
I can't believe you'd be so polemical. You hurt my feelings.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 16, 2010)

Crotchety is not a politically correct term. Please temper it with some niceness.


----------



## Curt (Aug 16, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Crotchety is not a politically correct term. Please temper it with some niceness.


 
femininely crotchety. (I got in touch...).


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 16, 2010)

Y'all are just a bunch of meaner Calvanists. (misspelled on purpose). ha!


----------

